# There! = Goita!



## TraductoraPobleSec

Què us sembla "goita" per a "there" en aquest context? 

_There!_ Do you hear it? [_Pause. Groaning_.] I can't go! [_Pause._] Do you hear it? 

_Goita!_ Que ho sents? [_Pause. Groaning_.] No puc anar-me’n! [_Pause._] Ho sents?


----------



## Dixie!

A mi em sembla bé.

A veure si surten més opinions


----------



## Sothus

I "Escolta"? Just a continuació diu "Ho sents?"...


----------



## chics

Però "there" dóna la idea de llunyania... com un "eo" o una cosa així.


----------



## Sothus

En llibres iankis he vist fer servir "there" per voler dir "mira, ja he acabat!" ("There! It's finished!", o fins i tot només "There!", però en contexte).
En aquest cas crec que és més una forma de cridar l'atenció sobre alguna cosa que res més.
Algú ho ha preguntat al fòrum dels angloparlants? Qui millor que ells per aclarir-ho?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

D'això.... "goita"? No seria millor dir "guaita"?  On es fa servir el "goita"?

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Però "there" dóna la idea de llunyania... com un "eo" o una cosa així.


 
Ostres, Chics, _*eo*_ és molt divertit i m'encanta, però és una peça de Beckett: no mos passem, al·loteta! 

A la resta: quan ho tingui decidit, us ho dic. Ara vaig de bòlit (que demà me'n vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig!)


----------



## Mei

De veritat que tothom diu "goita"??  No l'he trobat pas al diccionari... 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> De veritat que tothom diu "goita"??  No l'he trobat pas al diccionari...
> 
> Mei



No, no, Mei, és només una pronunciació diferent de "guaita", el que deies. També hi ha "oita" directament. Són formes col·loquials de pronunciar-ho.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> No, no, Mei, és només una pronunciació diferent de "guaita", el que deies. També hi ha "oita" directament. Són formes col·loquials de pronunciar-ho.



Ok, merci Laia.  

Mei


----------

